# Canon USA updates expected availability of the next allotment of Canon EOS R5 cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2020)

> B&H Photo has sent emails to folks on their preorder list about the next shipment of the Canon EOS R5, and it matches what we have been told by Canadian retailers such as Downtown Camera.
> It looks like we won’t get any more R5’s in large volumes until the end of October at the earliest.
> *From B&H Photo:*
> In our last email, we shared that Canon R5 preorders were very strong and Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We also promised to send regular updates. Since that note, we received an updated shipment schedule from Canon. Based on this latest information from Canon, *we expect to ship your order before the end of October*. Please note that this information could change if Canon updates its schedule.
> Thanks Luke



Continue reading...


----------



## StevenA (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow. End of October. Makes me feel even more fortunate that I have had mine since August 3rd. Since I appear to be first on this thread I need some guidance. How/where do I submit a bug report to Canon about the R5? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a travesty... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...


----------



## KoradoxTom (Sep 9, 2020)

I pre ordered on release day, didn’t make the first batch. Then got notice from B & H that hopefully first week of September. Then another notice saying last week of September. I Haven’t received this push to October email yet......


----------



## skp (Sep 9, 2020)

They should have announced the R5 with an initial shipping date in September.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 9, 2020)

I got the same e-mail. My guess is that it'll be here before then. In my experience, it's better to underpromise and overdeliver than overpromise and underdeliver.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 9, 2020)

skp said:


> They should have announced the R5 with an initial shipping date in September.


Why? Then some of us would not be shooting with it now. Canon already said that demand greatly exceed expectations. Maybe they just need an expectations adjustment.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> This is a travesty... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...



So you did order one? Just in time for deep winter!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> So you did order one? Just in time for deep winter!


I was told first week of September and “ not to worry”. But now I got an answer today that “they’re saying they will fulfill the preorders by the end of the year”...


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 9, 2020)

I thought the internet was clear that this camera is DOA given its recording limits and heat issues....who's ordering all of them?


----------



## Joules (Sep 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> This is a travesty... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...


You sound as if you're blaming Canon for the slow rollout? I mean, the pandemic is a dynamic situation. What would you expect them to do exept to communicate the information they have available, and update you when this changes?

Of all actors disappointed with the speed of order fullfillment, you can bet Canon themselves are the most annoyed at being unable to properly sell their most hyped camera in a long while.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

Joules said:


> You sound as if you're blaming Canon for the slow rollout? I mean, the pandemic is a dynamic situation. What would you expect them to do exept to communicate the information they have available, and update you when this changes?
> 
> Of all actors disappointed with the speed of order fullfillment, you can bet Canon themselves are the most annoyed at being unable to properly sell their most hyped camera in a long while.



I'm sure that in Canon HQ many colorful metaphors (see: Star Trek IV) are being used.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow, talk about first world 'problems'...

Nobody here can't take freaking great pictures with or without an R5, get over it, and yourselves.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Wow, talk about first world 'problems'...
> 
> Nobody here can't take freaking great pictures with or without an R5, get over it, and yourselves.



Or at the very least, won't take equally terrible ones with or without it. 

I'd agree it's a first world problem, but it's still aggravating to have the delivery date of something you look forward to, repeatedly recede just as you get close to it. And this is a camera forum, so they're going to gripe here.

Look at it this way not one of these people is bitching about overheating and trying to figure out how to wreck their camera hacking it.


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 9, 2020)

Joules said:


> You sound as if you're blaming Canon for the slow rollout? I mean, the pandemic is a dynamic situation. What would you expect them to do exept to communicate the information they have available, and update you when this changes?
> 
> Of all actors disappointed with the speed of order fullfillment, you can bet Canon themselves are the most annoyed at being unable to properly sell their most hyped camera in a long while.


Exactly. Taking this delay personally and making Canon into some villain is ridiculous. Of course, some people are always unhappy and critical. I wish they would start a camera company so I can bash them endlessly.

I had an R5 and had to exchange it, and now get to wait like everyone else. It's unfortunate but I still have my 5D4, it isn't that big a deal.


----------



## Kalleno (Sep 9, 2020)

Good for you guys with a another camera. But for someone like me, without any, this message is just disapointing. Easy as that.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> This is a travesty... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...



Canon has been struggling with the pandemic just like every other technology manufacture. I work in I.T., and purchasing hardware has been a major mess since the pandemic started. Companies have been struggling to manufacture and restock supplies of laptops, printers, monitors, etc. The fact that Canon didn't push the release out by months shows that they are doing everything they can to bring these products to market. Are R5 supplies going to be limited and it take time for Canon to fulfill all of those preorders? Yes, and yes it will. Would it have been much worse for Canon to just push the launch out several months and EVERYONE have to wait? Yes, it would have. In the mean time, you can enjoy your EOS R a little longer .


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2020)

Kalleno said:


> Good for you guys with a another camera. But for someone like me, without any, this message is just disapointing. Easy as that.


So buy an RP to play with in the meantime and sell it for $200 less when the R5 does arrive.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Kalleno said:


> Good for you guys with a another camera. But for someone like me, without any, this message is just disapointing. Easy as that.


At least you didn't say "devastating." In the meantime you can get an R or RP which will serve as a backup later. And you can use the lenses you don't have for your R5 yet. Or do have?

I am amazed that somebody with no camera is waiting on an R5. Usually, for this level of camera madness, a photographer has at least one, sometimes several on the shelf. Very interesting. Did you sell another camera to help pay for this one? I could see that as frustrating.

Could you borrow from a friend? Buy something used? Wow, it might be MONTHS!

BTW, welcome to CR!


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Ok, so I wait. Maybe the virus will be gone by the time it gets here! Sometimes I think if I have to see one more mask, I'm going to vomit in mine! Street photography was bad enough with so many people looking at their bloody smartphones. And now they're doing it with masks! AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are all allowed to get a little NUTS during quasi-lockdown (in the privacy of our own home keyboards). I just gave y'all permission. Have at it!


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Wow, talk about first world 'problems'...
> 
> Nobody here can't take freaking great pictures with or without an R5, get over it, and yourselves.


I mean people buying these cameras are keeping people at their jobs for Canon. Two sides to every coin. Canon decided to release it. At $4,000 and years of long development cycles, I'd most people are within their rights to have a few gripes. 

Canon can always come out and say what the issue is, why, how, etc. They really haven't.


----------



## briangus (Sep 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Or at the very least, won't take equally terrible ones with or without it.
> 
> I'd agree it's a first world problem, but it's still aggravating to have the delivery date of something you look forward to, repeatedly recede just as you get close to it. And this is a camera forum, so they're going to gripe here.
> 
> Look at it this way not one of these people is bitching about overheating and trying to figure out how to wreck their camera hacking it.



Certainly a first world problem as us third worldies are not even getting a sniff of either the R5 or R6.
We got a price last week for the R5/R6 but ask for a delivery date and you just get a smile.
I have spoken to a few dealers and they tell me the demand for the R5 is unprecedented, all having huge pre order lists.
Thankfully I don't really need either!


----------



## Kalleno (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> At least you didn't say "devastating." In the meantime you can get an R or RP which will serve as a backup later. And you can use the lenses you don't have fror your R5 yet. Or do have?
> 
> I am amazed that somebody with no camera is waiting on an R5. Usually, for this level of camera madness, a photographer has at least one, sometimes several on the shelf. Very interesting. Did you sell another camera to help pay for this one? I could see that as frustrating.
> 
> ...



thanks!

I sold my blackmagic cinema camera because I want the hybrid solution Canon offering with the R5. I have RF glass already sitting on the shelf.

So I‘m not totally new, but did a system switch. So yeah, thats why I‘m a bit disapointed. So I just wait, would have been cool to get the camera on the date given by the seller. shouldn't be, right?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2020)

SHAMwow said:


> I mean people buying these cameras are keeping people at their jobs for Canon. Two sides to every coin. Canon decided to release it. At $4,000 and years of long development cycles, I'd most people are within their rights to have a few gripes.
> 
> Canon can always come out and say what the issue is, why, how, etc. They really haven't.


How is whingeing about not getting it fast enough helping anybody? It certainly isn't keeping anybody in a job!

People can gripe all they like, but I don't believe it hurts to point out how pathetic they sound given the reality billions of people are living with.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, so I wait. Maybe the virus will be gone by the time it gets here! Sometimes I think if I have to see one more mask, I'm going to vomit in mine! Street photography was bad enough with so many people looking at their bloody smartphones. And now they're doing it with masks! AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are all allowed to get a little NUTS during quasi-lockdown (in the privacy of our own home keyboards). I just gave y'all permission. Have at it!


Yep we can all go nuts! But the faux taking it personally to conspiracy theory bullshit is insulting on so many levels. 

I just got my first event booking since March! It is a music event being streamed live this Saturday, I wonder if I am going to remember how to cover it? Meanwhile I'm not going to bitch about the fact I haven't got my R5 yet even though I'd love the silent shutter etc etc.


----------



## Wallybud (Sep 9, 2020)

Man canon really screwed all this up big time ....


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> This is a travesty... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...


I was in contact with my retailer in Norway regarding my order placed early in August. I was number 95 in waiting line, and I should not expect delivery with their next shipment, which they hoped to take place in September.


----------



## TominNJ (Sep 9, 2020)

my last email from B&H said on or about September 16th. I didn’t receive this October delivery email (at least not yet). I ordered July 9th at 10:34 AM.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 9, 2020)

So are you to assume (I know...) that if you received no email from B&H that you're still a September ship, or does this cover everyone waiting, or is it just more fodder for those of us waiting to ponder as we sit and do other things with other cameras?


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 9, 2020)

The worst part about this (for me) is I ordered my R5 and lenses all together from the same place and they are holding my money and the all of the other gear until the R5 is released, 10k is a lot of money to be storing in someone else bank.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 9, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> my last email from B&H said on or about September 16th. I didn’t receive this October delivery email (at least not yet). I ordered July 9th at 10:34 AM.




My last update said the end of September.

I haven't received this downer from the fickle finger of fate yet.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 9, 2020)

PunkRawkJay said:


> The worst part about this (for me) is I ordered my R5 and lenses all together from the same place and they are holding my money and the all of the other gear until the R5 is released, 10k is a lot of money to be storing in someone else bank.




Were you billed before it shipped or something?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 9, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Wow. End of October. Makes me feel even more fortunate that I have had mine since August 3rd. Since I appear to be first on this thread I need some guidance. How/where do I submit a bug report to Canon about the R5? I've looked everywhere.


 Meanwhile On Facebook and IG and other photog sites the complainers now have more ammo too be even more jealous of the actually R5/R6 Owner


----------



## BradL (Sep 9, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> I got the same e-mail. My guess is that it'll be here before then. In my experience, it's better to underpromise and overdeliver than overpromise and underdeliver.


That's not how Canon does it!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 9, 2020)

Ya can also blame all the “fake/wannabe pro and or so-called seasoned” photographers & so called bloggers for clogging up the r5/r6 preorder list on all the major and mid major sellers of the cameras
Batteries and grips are also at a premium and hard too find they had all this money to burn and wanted the next best small canon gear for IG and FB it’s all sorta like when new Jordan’s dealers come out and they are sold out in hours or days and the young folks go nuts trying too find them
(Other day I read a guy had his R5 stolen via fb R5 group post) it’s getting crazy about this camera
I got my R5 July 30th after being told by B&H sept 4th or so 1-2 days later I got a 24-70 rf lens and have Been content since align with my RF/EF adapter and other ef lenses i can use
So again it’s not just canons fault blame all the fake And wanna be so-called pro photogs And bloggers for clogging up the list every where also along with some being lazy and taking their sweet time hitting the web too preorder
Time and great new gear from canon waits for know-one (also depends on where you live eg: me I’m in nyc/jersey city area)


----------



## Slashp (Sep 9, 2020)

Following this news I contacted B&H to ask about my order that was supposed to ship on Sept 16 and here is their reply:



> Hi John,
> Thank you for your email. The camera is still on track to ship out next week
> Thank you for choosing B&H,
> 
> ...


----------



## BradL (Sep 9, 2020)

I sold mine camera to afford the R5 not thinking Canon would do this. My mistake, the next time I'll probably wait a little longer.

My complaint is that Canon gave the impression they had the R5 ready to send out. The excuses of covid-19 does not work, covid-19 pandemic had/has been going on months before this announcement. The excuse that the R5 exceeded our expectations is another poor excuse. As far as I have been hearing relatively few have been sent out. In my opinion the R5 has it's problems and Canon would rather use these excuses then admit they're failures. I would rather hear Canon say we are sorry for the delay we want to have this camera ready before we send anymore out. End of story!


----------



## digigal (Sep 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Wow, talk about first world 'problems'...
> 
> Nobody here can't take freaking great pictures with or without an R5, get over it, and yourselves.


But..but...but...you can take them s-o-o-o-o much faster at 20 fps with an R5!!!


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 9, 2020)

Slashp said:


> Following this news I contacted B&H to ask about my order that was supposed to ship on Sept 16 and here is their reply:



PHEW! Great news! My email said September 21st, so I'm hoping that does not get pushed back any..


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 9, 2020)

BradL said:


> I sold mine camera to afford the R5 not thinking Canon would do this. My mistake, the next time I'll probably wait a little longer.
> 
> My complaint is that Canon gave the impression they had the R5 ready to send out. The excuses of covid-19 does not work, covid-19 pandemic had/has been going on months before this announcement. The excuse that the R5 exceeded our expectations is another poor excuse. As far as I have been hearing relatively few have been sent out. In my opinion the R5 has it's problems and Canon would rather use these excuses then admit they're failures. I would rather hear Canon say we are sorry for the delay we want to have this camera ready before we send anymore out. End of story!


End of story? Maybe in your emotional ego driven thinking. Until anyone offers proof that delays are due to anything but demand and supply chain, these conspiracy theories are useless.

Yes, not planning for unseen circumstances is unforgivable. I mean, it is fine that you personally didn't plan on the unknown and sold your camera, but not ok for Canon to have unexpected delays right? They must be made accountable, but not you. They should be held to the fire for not planning on unknown supply chain issues in a pandemic and they should always have perfect prediction of demand. When Canon has an issue it is a failure they are hiding, but when you do something blatant to cause yourself an issue, blame Canon?

Nice how you call a pandemic not a good enough excuse. What would be good enough? Have you never heard of demand on any other product, seriously? There have been plenty of things that people have to wait to get when unexpected demand or supply issues happened. Your complaint seems a bit self centered and naive. Hard drives, game consoles, TVs, cars, the list goes on and on of things that have had long delays before due to all sorts of issues from tsunamis to weather to market forces. Even if Canon is fixing some problem in quality with the R5, saying so would not get the cameras out faster and would only inflame the internet trolls to even louder heights.

Anyway I guess I will go shoot with my 5D4.... since Canon is ******* I better enjoy it until the internet tells me it is worthless.


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 9, 2020)

There are supply chain issues everywhere for many things. I know it is not a camera but I ordered a Whirlpool brand refrigerator on June 6. It is a normal fridge in white so no big specialty item. The delivery date was first stated to be Jun 19, then June 30, Then July 27, then July 30 and now it is October 3. We will see if that holds. Right now I would not blame the camera delays on Canons' poor planning. It is a reality in many places.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> At least you didn't say "devastating." In the meantime you can get an R or RP which will serve as a backup later. And you can use the lenses you don't have for your R5 yet. Or do have?
> 
> I am amazed that somebody with no camera is waiting on an R5. Usually, for this level of camera madness, a photographer has at least one, sometimes several on the shelf. Very interesting. Did you sell another camera to help pay for this one? I could see that as frustrating.
> 
> ...


As for me I sold my 5d4 back in January for a good price to get ready with R5 at summer. I cancelled my preorder which in my country I was the first one to get the R5. Until at least to see some tests regarding video capabilities. So all this time Im left with a 6D and I felt already a huge step back from 5d4 already. So Im thinking now if I place an order again... when its going to ship? Probably at the beginning of 2021...


----------



## twoheadedboy (Sep 9, 2020)

mariosk1gr said:


> As for me I sold my 5d4 back in January for a good price to get ready with R5 at summer. I cancelled my preorder which in my country I was the first one to get the R5. Until at least to see some tests regarding video capabilities. So all this time Im left with a 6D and I felt already a huge step back from 5d4 already. So Im thinking now if I place an order again... when its going to ship? Probably at the beginning of 2021...



Just get another used 5d4 and resell that at almost no loss (likely) in a few months. Or get an EOS R, which has the same image quality as the 5d4.


----------



## zombiebobo (Sep 9, 2020)

By the end of October or after releasing the RF cinema line! .. canon playing dirty since day one with the R5 they want to beat sony mirrorelss line but at the same time they want to make the R5 a dream camera that no body can get until they sell the other upcoming line speialy after the hacks for the R5 timer over heating


----------



## Richard Anthony (Sep 9, 2020)

Damn I was lucky to get one in the first batch , didn't realise that they would be so scarce .


----------



## gtsviper (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow. I ordered mine as soon as it was available on web site. I had it in hands 7/30. Guess I was extremely lucky to get it so quickly. Its so different than my 1Dmk4. The one feature I miss is the metering locked to AF point.


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 9, 2020)

It is hard to fathom the whining and crying about the delay in getting a camera. Even harder to fathom that people don't understand why - or blame Canon for...what exactly?

There is a global pandemic going on. It did not (as many would want you to believe) go away, or disappear. It has affected all businesses and manufacturers. If you are whining, I have to ask, "Are you really so stupid?" If you think not getting a camera in a more timely manner is anything more than a VERY MINOR ANNOYANCE, I have to ask, "Don't you have any perspective about what is important?" 

Anybody complaining about a delay in getting a camera during these times should be embarrassed. And apologize to those who are really suffering.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

digigal said:


> But..but...but...you can take them s-o-o-o-o much faster at 20 fps with an R5!!!



Well, as long as we're all being silly: Just get rid of your R5 when the high-res one comes out. And get rid of everything but a superwide prime.

Want to sex the housefly 100 yards away in the photo you took with the 10mm f/1.0 that is now the only lens you own (and a good thing, too, because it's the size of a wastebasket)? Crop it down! Then you can blow the picture of the fly up and post it on a billboard.


----------



## BradL (Sep 9, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> End of story? Maybe in your emotional ego driven thinking. Until anyone offers proof that delays are due to anything but demand and supply chain, these conspiracy theories are useless.
> 
> Yes, not planning for unseen circumstances is unforgivable. I mean, it is fine that you personally didn't plan on the unknown and sold your camera, but not ok for Canon to have unexpected delays right? They must be made accountable, but not you. They should be held to the fire for not planning on unknown supply chain issues in a pandemic and they should always have perfect prediction of demand. When Canon has an issue it is a failure they are hiding, but when you do something blatant to cause yourself an issue, blame Canon?
> 
> ...


You completely missed the point! If I needed a camera that bad I would go buy one. I was pointing the poor communication on Canon's part. But thanks for the long drawn out reply. What was your reason for reading my post? Umm!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> So buy an RP to play with in the meantime and sell it for $200 less when the R5 does arrive.



Ironically, I can't get my hands on the RP (refurb, with 24-105 lens as a kit) I ordered mid July, but I did get an R5 on the first day.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 9, 2020)

With YouTubers like Manny Ortiz giving the Canon R5 reviews like this the list is only going to get longer and longer. Manny is one of the best fashion photographers out there and generally a massive Sony lover, but could that love now be swinging back to Canon 

The Canon R5 for Photography| One of the best cameras I've ever used!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> Manny is one of the best fashion photographers out there


Seriously?

Whilst I agree the list of positive YouTube R5 videos has gone up massively since people started posting positive photography orientated reviews rather than ego centric video orientated reviews, I can’t agree with your assessment of his talent and skill levels.

This kind of situation shouldn’t phase a second year photography student let alone a leader at the top of his game.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Whilst I agree the list of positive YouTube R5 videos has gone up massively since people started posting positive photography orientated reviews rather than ego centric video orientated reviews, I can’t agree with your assessment of his talent and skill levels.
> 
> This kind of situation shouldn’t phase a second year photography student let alone a leader at the top of his game.



Manny is a fantastic photographer often flown by Sony to their launch events etc with 450K + followers on his YouTube channel he must be doing something right. There are dozens of better videos in his collection than that one, which was only demonstrating basic studio photography from a home.

Jason Lanier was my favourite fashion photographer until recently however some really bad press kind of put me off watching his channel so much these days, but you can’t take away his undoubted talent in fashion photography, if only he could just stick with purely photographing the girls, instead of …


----------



## Eclipsed (Sep 9, 2020)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Ya can also blame all the “fake/wannabe pro and or so-called seasoned” photographers & so called bloggers for clogging up the r5/r6 preorder list on all the major and mid major sellers of the cameras



As a fake wannabe who got his R5 on day one and hasn’t earned a penny with it, and let’s it sit idle more days than not, all I can wonder is what kind of genius professional didn’t know months in advance the time and day orders would open and place an order in the first few minutes like I did.
No sympathy. It’s not that hard.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Sep 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> This is a *travesty*... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...



LOL!!

Sure it is.


----------



## Nelu (Sep 9, 2020)

nebugeater said:


> There are supply chain issues everywhere for many things. I know it is not a camera but I ordered a Whirlpool brand refrigerator on June 6. It is a normal fridge in white so no big specialty item. The delivery date was first stated to be Jun 19, then June 30, Then July 27, then July 30 and now it is October 3. We will see if that holds. Right now I would not blame the camera delays on Canons' poor planning. It is a reality in many places.


Whirlpool?
Is it full-frame?
What's the DR on that one ?


----------



## Baron_Karza (Sep 9, 2020)

BradL said:


> I sold mine camera to afford the R5 not thinking Canon would do this. My mistake, the next time I'll probably wait a little longer.
> 
> My complaint is that Canon gave the impression they had the R5 ready to send out. The excuses of covid-19 does not work, covid-19 pandemic had/has been going on months before this announcement. The excuse that the R5 exceeded our expectations is another poor excuse. As far as I have been hearing relatively few have been sent out. In my opinion the R5 has it's problems and Canon would rather use these excuses then admit they're failures. I would rather hear Canon say we are sorry for the delay we want to have this camera ready before we send anymore out. End of story!



But that excuse could have started way down the chain of suppliers.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> As a fake wannabe who got his R5 on day one and hasn’t earned a penny with it, and let’s it sit idle more days than not, all I can wonder is what kind of genius professional didn’t know months in advance the time and day orders would open and place an order in the first few minutes like I did.
> No sympathy. It’s not that hard.



I've done about as much with mine as you have, and am probably at your level ability wise.

I walked into a brick and mortar June 18 and put down a thousand bucks. I got the first R5. Another guy who paid cash got the second one. He probably got to take pictures before I did as I owned no LP6-type batteries and had to charge the one in the box first.


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 9, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Just get another used 5d4 and resell that at almost no loss (likely) in a few months. Or get an EOS R, which has the same image quality as the 5d4.


Agreed. I bought a 5Div second hand to upgrade from 5Diii last year for AUD2k and just sold it for AUD2050 so I made a profit!
Grateful that I got a R5 in the first batch. More fun on the weekend to take it underwater and check the weather sealing


----------



## Ian K (Sep 9, 2020)

Got my first R5 at the end of August. Just had the call that my second one (ordered on the 11th, two days after release) will be here Saturday. I’m in the U.K.


----------



## BradL (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, so I wait. Maybe the virus will be gone by the time it gets here! Sometimes I think if I have to see one more mask, I'm going to vomit in mine! Street photography was bad enough with so many people looking at their bloody smartphones. And now they're doing it with masks! AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are all allowed to get a little NUTS during quasi-lockdown (in the privacy of our own home keyboards). I just gave y'all permission. Have at it!


----------



## BradL (Sep 10, 2020)

Still laughing, I like your post!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> Manny is a fantastic photographer often flown by Sony to their launch events etc with 450K + followers on his YouTube channel he must be doing something right. There are dozens of better videos in his collection than that one, which was only demonstrating basic studio photography from a home.
> 
> Jason Lanier was my favourite fashion photographer until recently however some really bad press kind of put me off watching his channel so much these days, but you can’t take away his undoubted talent in fashion photography, if only he could just stick with purely photographing the girls, instead of …


No, neither are fantastic photographers let alone top fashion photographers, they are YouTube personalities who take photos. Look at their client lists, oh you can't because neither of them have one!

What do they do right then? Well they play the YouTube game, which is a business in and of itself and all credit to them for that, but neither of them rank in the top anything for their images.

If you want to see a proper working fashion photographer on YouTube take a look at Peter Coulson, watch some of his long form studio videos and notice how intimately he understands light. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1rGqETAL7_rAElj9Oe404Q

But if you dive deeper you'll find real working fashion photographers with client lists to die for like these gems:









Or if you want to see the biggest guns in the business:









And how many of them are sponsored by camera manufacturers? How many are flown to the latest Sony release? How many give a damn about a YouTube channel! None, they are all photographers first and foremost, none of them talk about gear to any extent, watch them work and look at their images, breath in the fresh air and look at the art they create.


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No, neither are fantastic photographers let alone top fashion photographers, they are YouTube personalities who take photos. Look at their client lists, oh you can't because neither of them have one!
> 
> And how many of them are sponsored by camera manufacturers? How many are flown to the latest Sony release? How many give a damn about a YouTube channel! None, they are all photographers first and foremost, none of them talk about gear to any extent, watch them work and look at their images, breath in the fresh air and look at the art they create.



Yeah I'd like to chime in here. First, I think Manny is a good photographer, but probably limited in what he does since so much time is devoted to YouTube. And I will agree that the more time I spend watching gear videos the less I care about them because I agree that it becomes obvious they don't really make any art that inspires me or that makes me go WOW. Like Tony Northrup is always talking about his videos, but all I've seen are good looking vlogs or washed out videos of his BMW. Same for most YouTubers. And I'm talking the gear folks. People like Peter Mckinnon make some dope content. I realized I was putting so much stock in their opinion, but then I see a video made by some random with the camera they reviewed and realized it looks awesome.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Sep 10, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Just get another used 5d4 and resell that at almost no loss (likely) in a few months. Or get an EOS R, which has the same image quality as the 5d4.


Yes I was thinking the same, to get the Eos R. My eyes about video now are on c70... I hope it will come at the rumoured price. My C100ii still makes me proud after more than 5 years.


----------



## Rivermist (Sep 10, 2020)

nebugeater said:


> There are supply chain issues everywhere for many things. I know it is not a camera but I ordered a Whirlpool brand refrigerator on June 6. It is a normal fridge in white so no big specialty item. The delivery date was first stated to be Jun 19, then June 30, Then July 27, then July 30 and now it is October 3. We will see if that holds. Right now I would not blame the camera delays on Canons' poor planning. It is a reality in many places.


I got interested in Canon RF early into 2019, as I wanted to update old EF lenses and if RF was going to be the next big thing then it made more sense to jump in early rather than buy-sell EF glass over a 1-2 year period. In the end I purchased the RP with 24-105 L, alongside my 2012 5Dmk3 and many EF lenses. By December 2019 I had sold the 5D and bought a second RP ($1,500 with the 24-240, practically free). By then it was clear that the IBIS was going to take longer than anticipated, and I found it difficult to work with a DSLR and MILC together, such different shooting concepts. This proved to be a good call, and the more so when IBIS delays were amplified by Covid 19. 
The RP ain't no R5 (or 5Dmk4), but it is a very decent camera and it gives me time to evaluate whether the R5 or R6 is the desirable camera in the future, after reviews and supply chain and firmware updates have settled down (Q2 2021?).


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 10, 2020)

There have not been any deliveries to suppliers here in the UK for over two weeks afaik after speaking to one of them today. I might just go straight to import.


----------



## David Hull (Sep 10, 2020)

Viggo said:


> This is a travesty... I don’t get what actually happened with the release of the R5, but something did go horribly wrong .... absolute BS... I wouldn’t call it vapor ware, but I’m getting there ... reminds me of the release of some of the super tele primes some years back, I thought we were past that... guess not...


Travesty? LOL, its just a camera, not your first born kid.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 10, 2020)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Facebook and IG and other photog sites



Those aren’t photography sites. They’re places people post tiny pictures for clicks...


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Sep 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Wow, talk about first world 'problems'...
> 
> Nobody here can't take freaking great pictures with or without an R5, get over it, and yourselves.



I'm having problems with my 5DIV - if it breaks entirely then no, I can't take photos with another camera. That is why I ordered on day 1. I'm a working pro and can't send away my 5DIV for repairs until I get my new camera. I used my 6D as a backup but that recently died. If paying my rent is a first world problem than fine....


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> I'm having problems with my 5DIV - if it breaks entirely then no, I can't take photos with another camera. That is why I ordered on day 1. I'm a working pro and can't send away my 5DIV for repairs until I get my new camera. I used my 6D as a backup but that recently died. If paying my rent is a first world problem than fine....


And despite the fact that you are a working pro you can't rent or borrow a camera? I work with two 1DX II's, I could borrow another two from associates within an hour or rent as many as I needed for tomorrow. How does a working pro not have the capacity to absorb equipment failure? Why are you at the point that your primary is unreliable and you have no backup? 

If your choice is between paying rent and having a reliable primary camera as a working professional I'd say you need to look at your business and better prioritize expenditure.


----------



## Occams_Cat (Sep 10, 2020)

I had two fully paid (escrow) pre-orders from official UK distributors from a month back. Yesterday I called and asked about supply and was told it'd probably be a couple of months waiting. So I cancelled them both and just bought a grey market one this morning on e-infinity. I tried to buy one via Canon's website (for £500 more) but got fed up with receiving the 'back in stock' email only to find that it had gone 'out of stock' in the 3 seconds it took to bring up the website.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 10, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> I'm having problems with my 5DIV - if it breaks entirely then no, I can't take photos with another camera. That is why I ordered on day 1. I'm a working pro and can't send away my 5DIV for repairs until I get my new camera. I used my 6D as a backup but that recently died. If paying my rent is a first world problem than fine....



For the $4000 you're spending on an unavailable camera you could buy a 5D4 AND a 6D2 brand new.


For a 'professional' that can't pay his rent it seems like the R5 is a 'want' and not a 'need.'


----------



## reefroamer (Sep 10, 2020)

I think most people do not appreciate the complexities of modern mass production manufacturing. Covid has thrown a major wrench into the process. Canon likely has hundreds of supplier dependencies. The suppliers have suppliers, too. Many parts are unique to a product. A shutdown at any one of hundreds of factories can halt final production. You can plan around some, but not all, of this, but it’s almost impossible at introduction to have multiple suppliers for every part. I’m sure Canon is doing everything within its power to deliver product and collect the cash. They don’t have an infinite time window to sell the product profitably. Every day of delay is less money coming in and more time for competitors to snatch their business.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2020)

reefroamer said:


> I think most people do not appreciate the complexities of modern mass production manufacturing. Covid has thrown a major wrench into the process. Canon likely has hundreds of supplier dependencies. The suppliers have suppliers, too. Many parts are unique to a product. A shutdown at any one of hundreds of factories can halt final production. You can plan around some, but not all, of this, but it’s almost impossible at introduction to have multiple suppliers for every part. I’m sure Canon is doing everything within its power to deliver product and collect the cash. They don’t have an infinite time window to sell the product profitably. Every day of delay is less money coming in and more time for competitors to snatch their business.



This is a consequence of "Just In Time" manufacturing, which is an attempt to cut down on overhead from letting parts sit around in warehouses waiting to be used. If ANYTHING gets interrupted, you won't get it just in time, you'll get it LATE, and you will end up pushing your stuff out the door late.

It's a tradeoff companies have been making, risking late vs. cutting overhead. Many companies might just re-evaluate the tradeoff once this is past.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Sep 10, 2020)

BradL said:


> I sold mine camera to afford the R5 not thinking Canon would do this. My mistake, the next time I'll probably wait a little longer.
> 
> My complaint is that Canon gave the impression they had the R5 ready to send out. The excuses of covid-19 does not work, covid-19 pandemic had/has been going on months before this announcement. The excuse that the R5 exceeded our expectations is another poor excuse. As far as I have been hearing relatively few have been sent out. In my opinion the R5 has it's problems and Canon would rather use these excuses then admit they're failures. I would rather hear Canon say we are sorry for the delay we want to have this camera ready before we send anymore out. End of story!



Follow this site more closely to save yourself some grief.









The Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 won’t ship for a while


I have been told that both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 will not begin shipping until July at the earliest. It's likely we'll be getting low initial quan



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## reefroamer (Sep 10, 2020)

SteveC said:


> This is a consequence of "Just In Time" manufacturing, which is an attempt to cut down on overhead from letting parts sit around in warehouses waiting to be used. If ANYTHING gets interrupted, you won't get it just in time, you'll get it LATE, and you will end up pushing your stuff out the door late.
> 
> It's a tradeoff companies have been making, risking late vs. cutting overhead. Many companies might just re-evaluate the tradeoff once this is past.


YES. Typically, JIT works well and is very efficient, but it wasn’t designed for a pandemic.


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 11, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Whirlpool?
> Is it full-frame?
> What's the DR on that one ?




So should I blame CANON for the delay in my Fridge?


----------



## Nelu (Sep 11, 2020)

nebugeater said:


> So should I blame CANON for the delay in my Fridge?


As long as it’s not overheating it’s all good


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 11, 2020)

reefroamer said:


> YES. Typically, JIT works well and is very efficient, but it wasn’t designed for a pandemic.



Woah.. it's like people understand Logistics here! Very refreshing!


----------



## canonnews (Sep 11, 2020)

nebugeater said:


> There are supply chain issues everywhere for many things. I know it is not a camera but I ordered a Whirlpool brand refrigerator on June 6. It is a normal fridge in white so no big specialty item. The delivery date was first stated to be Jun 19, then June 30, Then July 27, then July 30 and now it is October 3. We will see if that holds. Right now I would not blame the camera delays on Canons' poor planning. It is a reality in many places.



I think it's electronics in general just being screwed right now. they are saying now that laptops, webcams, etc are all pretty much tapped out.

while there's not the core in common, there's still common parts like resistors, caps, support checks, dc/dc converters and such used across multiple different devices that simply could be running out.

I made mention on twitter about this.

This is *NOTHING *to what Nikonians have experienced in the past with just about every prosumer camera starting with the D200.

A friend of mine was waiting for his D200 a nearly a year after the release. Finally ended up getting grey market of ebay.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> At least you didn't say "devastating." In the meantime you can get an R or RP which will serve as a backup later. And you can use the lenses you don't have for your R5 yet. Or do have?
> 
> I am amazed that somebody with no camera is waiting on an R5. Usually, for this level of camera madness, a photographer has at least one, sometimes several on the shelf. Very interesting. Did you sell another camera to help pay for this one? I could see that as frustrating.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no one is selling their R5 for $10k to these impatient customers. 

Jack


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Woah.. it's like people understand Logistics here! Very refreshing!


Oh, there are people on CR forum that understand science, marketing, logistics, law, engineering, commerce and Even photography / videography.
there are also some very well skilled trolls dwelling on The CR forum. I kid you not


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm surprised no one is selling there R5 for $10k to these impatient customers.
> 
> Jack


The UK price is £4199. A guy put some on ebay.co.uk originally listed at £5000, but dropped to £4500, and has sold 16 with 5 to go. They are not flying off the shelf.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The UK price is £4199. A guy put some on ebay.co.uk originally listed at £5000, but dropped to £4500, and has sold 16 with 5 to go. They are not flying off the shelf.



He has to find the balance between "I want it now even if I have to pay more" and "I'll pay less if I am patient."

The fact that he sold 16 of them tells me, actually, that he has found that balance. They are selling. If they were selling faster it would probably be an indication he didn't set his price as high as he could have. He'll probably sell the last five in the next couple of months. I think he did it right for maximizing profit.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 11, 2020)

BradL said:


> I sold mine camera to afford the R5 not thinking Canon would do this. My mistake, the next time I'll probably wait a little longer.
> 
> My complaint is that Canon gave the impression they had the R5 ready to send out. The excuses of covid-19 does not work, covid-19 pandemic had/has been going on months before this announcement. The excuse that the R5 exceeded our expectations is another poor excuse. As far as I have been hearing relatively few have been sent out. In my opinion the R5 has it's problems and Canon would rather use these excuses then admit they're failures. I would rather hear Canon say we are sorry for the delay we want to have this camera ready before we send anymore out. End of story!


"First world-wide pandemic in a century" ain't exactly "The dog ate my homework" kind of excuse. 

If only Covid would understand nobody likes it and it should just go away!


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 11, 2020)

SteveC said:


> He has to find the balance between "I want it now even if I have to pay more" and "I'll pay less if I am patient."
> 
> The fact that he sold 16 of them tells me, actually, that he has found that balance. They are selling. If they were selling faster it would probably be an indication he didn't set his price as high as he could have. He'll probably sell the last five in the next couple of months. I think he did it right for maximizing profit.



I was watching the seller and they didn't sell any at 5k afaik.


----------



## chreeeeees (Sep 11, 2020)

Hopefully the allotments start rolling in sooner than later. I'm eager to get my R5. I initially preordered a R6 on July 31 thru my local camera shop but then changed it to the R5 two weeks later. I wish the shop could give more specific (at least something similar to B&H) but they're answer is always we'll call you when we get it. I guess I will just keep this updated to see how long it actually takes to actually receive my camera. Until then my R and 6D2 will suffice.


----------



## bernie_king (Sep 12, 2020)

chreeeeees said:


> Hopefully the allotments start rolling in sooner than later. I'm eager to get my R5. I initially preordered a R6 on July 31 thru my local camera shop but then changed it to the R5 two weeks later. I wish the shop could give more specific (at least something similar to B&H) but they're answer is always we'll call you when we get it. I guess I will just keep this updated to see how long it actually takes to actually receive my camera. Until then my R and 6D2 will suffice.


To me this is the biggest point of frustration. Knowing the amount of pre-orders Canon should do more to manage expectations. I pre-ordered at my local shop in June and was #1 on the list for both the R5 and R6. I do have an R6, so I am not cameraless, but I have a big trip coming up next weekend and would like to know if my camera is coming or not. While I could understand supply chain issues, Canon should certainly have an idea when they will starting shipping in numbers, or at least how long they will not. If it's going to be October it would've been nice to know before I sold my 1DX II and 100-400 in lieu of an R5 and 100-500.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 12, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> I was watching the seller and they didn't sell any at 5k afaik.



L4500 though, seems to be about right, unless there's something missing from this info.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Sep 12, 2020)

Low possibility the supply chain drags the low availability. This is a century old industry, those suppliers can deliver the hot pizza in winter mid night despite the orderer dead or alive, virus infected or not. 
Either the orders are not strong as expected, or design change due to the problem reported after the first small production released.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 12, 2020)

Rzrsharp said:


> Low possibility the supply chain drags the low availability. This is a century old industry, those suppliers can deliver the hot pizza in winter mid night despite the orderer dead or alive, virus infected or not.
> Either the orders are not strong as expected, or design change due to the problem reported after the first small production released.



You've got to be kidding, right?

The more complex and interdependent a society or economy is, the _more_ fragile it becomes when something goes off line. A single small relay in Quebec paralyzed New York City and its surroundings for hours one night in 1965. Centuries ago there were fewer people who lived off the land; today, because we are specialized, we support a much higher population than before...but we are one week or less from food riots if the food stops moving. Our ancestors could have lasted a lot longer without railroads and long-haul trucking...I know this because they did.

The surprising thing is, honestly that the effects of having millions of people _not work_ haven't been far, far worse.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You've got to be kidding, right?
> 
> The more complex and interdependent a society or economy is, the _more_ fragile it becomes when something goes off line. A single small relay in Quebec paralyzed New York City and its surroundings for hours one night in 1965. Centuries ago there were fewer people who lived off the land; today, because we are specialized, we support a much higher population than before...but we are one week or less from food riots if the food stops moving. Our ancestors could have lasted a lot longer without railroads and long-haul trucking...I know this because they did.
> 
> The surprising thing is, honestly that the effects of having millions of people _not work_ haven't been far, far worse.



The more developed, the stronger it is. I'm afraid industries doesn't go to the opposite way as you scripted.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You've got to be kidding, right?
> 
> The more complex and interdependent a society or economy is, the _more_ fragile it becomes when something goes off line. A single small relay in Quebec paralyzed New York City and its surroundings for hours one night in 1965. Centuries ago there were fewer people who lived off the land; today, because we are specialized, we support a much higher population than before...but we are one week or less from food riots if the food stops moving. Our ancestors could have lasted a lot longer without railroads and long-haul trucking...I know this because they did.
> 
> The surprising thing is, honestly that the effects of having millions of people _not work_ haven't been far, far worse.



Wanna see things get crazy real fast? Cut off our electricity. Maybe CR members should be getting some solar powered chargers so we can document the dark ages. But I'd suggest avoiding 20 fps until things are back to normal!


----------



## docsmith (Sep 12, 2020)

A couple friends in the chip manufacturing industry have told me that single chips can often take months to construct. With that in mind, I really wonder how far off Canon was in their demand planning? If way off, then they could be short on parts that take a long time to construct and put that on top of a pandemic.

All that said, I'd prefer they take their time and get it right. Last thing I want is a $3,900 camera that was rushed.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 12, 2020)

I think Canon and distributors are prioritizing shipments to high profile users, professionals, influencers (Fro has 3), etc. It's not a conspiracy, just how connections and relationships work.

A local shop that I purchased from online, which has a substantial backlog, has had it's shipment due 11-September pushed off by a week. 

Canon has never built a camera with IBIS, perhaps they have not yet fully optimized that part of the manufacturing and instead rely on manual labor? Or to shim that component's alignment? Perhaps the 45MP Dual Pixel sensor has a much lower production fab yield rate than the older 30MP DP or 50MP sensors. In any case R5 has shot from Top Seller to #1 Seller on B&H, public opinion is improving (not that it was ever awful once folks started receiving their cameras) orders seem to continue rolling in. The D850 was largely unavailable until the winter after it's late summer / fall release back in 2017. 

I was not around for the 5D Mark III's release but I heard that backorders from heavy demand was similar, could someone comment to that? 


cheers


----------



## vjlex (Sep 12, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Perhaps the 45MP Dual Pixel sensor has a much lower production fab yield rate than the older 30MP DP or 50MP sensors. In any case R5 has shot from Top Seller to #1 Seller on B&H


From what I can gather from Japanese message boards, about 12,000 units of the R5 are produced per month (16,000 for the R6). Production is rumored to have started in May, so about 40,000 units seemed to have been available at launch (at least for the R5). Also, ironically the R5 went from the best selling camera at launch to not even in the Top 10 a couple weeks later (for supply reasons of course) according to Yodobashi Camera's ILC sales data.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 12, 2020)

Disney allows people who pay extra to cut to the front of the line. Until now, I've always thought that was a despicable, elitist policy.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 13, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Disney allows people who pay extra to cut to the front of the line. Until now, I've always thought that was a despicable, elitist policy.


If you ask an economist how to cure a shortage, he/she will say to raise the prices. That will provide an incentive for people with the resource (sellers) to provide more of it to the marketplace sooner and an incentive for people who want the resource (buyers) to find substitutes. In my case, my substitute is my 5D3 and 7D that still take really nice pictures.


----------



## degos (Sep 14, 2020)

gtsviper said:


> The one feature I miss is the metering locked to AF point.



I think you're mistaken, Canon clearly said that they only omit features because that's what their customers expect at that price level...


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Sep 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> For the $4000 you're spending on an unavailable camera you could buy a 5D4 AND a 6D2 brand new.
> 
> 
> For a 'professional' that can't pay his rent it seems like the R5 is a 'want' and not a 'need.'


Why would I buy the same three year old camera I already own instead of new technology that will make my job easier every day? and "pay my rent" is a phrase that means "work". Can you do your job without a computer - or if your a ditch digger a shovel? If your a painter you don't buy garbage brushes. Get a clue hobbyist.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 15, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Why would I buy the same three year old camera I already own instead of new technology that will make my job easier every day? and "pay my rent" is a phrase that means "work". Can you do your job without a computer - or if your a ditch digger a shovel? *If your a painter you don't buy garbage brushes.* Get a clue hobbyist.



Fair enough. Did you just call the 5D4 "a garbage brush"?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Why would I buy the same three year old camera I already own instead of new technology that will make my job easier every day? and "pay my rent" is a phrase that means "work". Can you do your job without a computer - or if your a ditch digger a shovel? If your a painter you don't buy garbage brushes. Get a clue hobbyist.


Because you are a working professional with no backup you are _"having problems"_ with your primary and you can't actually buy the _"new technology that will make my job easier"_ today.

If a painter turned up on my door to work with a single troublesome brush I'd tell them to piss off.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 15, 2020)

Larsskv said:


> I was in contact with my retailer in Norway regarding my order placed early in August. I was number 95 in waiting line, and I should not expect delivery with their next shipment, which they hoped to take place in September.


It’s crazy... 95? Wow, I would’ve thought maybe 35...

foto.no, Scandinavian photo, Japanphoto, Stjørdal etc all told me end of October or “within” the year. It must be the biggest success ever for Canon if they can push them out before people are looking elsewhere.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Why would I buy the same three year old camera I already own instead of new technology that will make my job easier every day? and "pay my rent" is a phrase that means "work". Can you do your job without a computer - or if your a ditch digger a shovel? If your a painter you don't buy garbage brushes. Get a clue hobbyist.


Did you get many complaints about your work with the old camera? Do you feel the only way to compete, to keep paying your rent, is to have the newest tech?

Do you imagine that with a camera _better than the 5DIV _your work will suddenly be so far above that of other photographers in your area that you will be in high demand? But what happens when they too get a better camera--one as good as yours or even a little better? Tough cycle to keep up with!

Personally, I've found that most good pro-photographers have a pretty high level of craft, and what distinguishes one from another, and what is most important in determining financial success is....wait for it...PEOPLE SKILLS.

EDIT: Full disclosure here. I took a lot of good shots, maybe even a few great portraits, with my 5DIV. Loved it! But once I tried the R and saw the in-focus keeper rate with even f/1.2, and saw how easy it made avoiding dumb exposure errors, I was hooked. So, yes, the R just made my job easier. In fact, just recently, I started finally using the eye AF for portraits! Wow! Now my composition has begun to improve significantly too! I just let the camera keep the eye in focus, and I don't have to be jerking the camera trying to move the AF point or move the body itself. So, I see where you are coming from in WANTING something better--because it helps a lot. But there are alternatives. I think an R is a fine second body to have with the R5, but time will tell. The R does make life much easier! BUT IT DOESN'T PRODUCE NOTICEABLY BETTER IMAGES THAN A 5DIV USED CORRECTLY. And of course it has some weaknesses with fast action.


----------



## Absolutic (Sep 15, 2020)

Canon is playing with fire here. The longer they wait, the more of a chance there is Sony issues a firmware upgrade adding Animal eye af that works (that’s a major reason many Sony A7r4 etc owners are also buying r5) and all of the sudden a sizable portion of r5 preorders will magically get cancelled.


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 15, 2020)

Absolutic said:


> Canon is playing with fire here. The longer they wait, the more of a chance there is Sony issues a firmware upgrade adding Animal eye af that works (that’s a major reason many Sony A7r4 etc owners are also buying r5) and all of the sudden a sizable portion of r5 preorders will magically get cancelled.



If they do, a lot of people will jump ship. I haven't invested in RF glass yet so if there's another delay...


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 15, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Why would I buy the same three year old camera I already own instead of new technology that will make my job easier every day? and "pay my rent" is a phrase that means "work". Can you do your job without a computer - or if your a ditch digger a shovel? If your a painter you don't buy garbage brushes. Get a clue hobbyist.




I have a clue.

Before I publicly claim that my business was going to die if I couldn’t get my hands on an R5 then blame Canon, I would make alternate choices to keep my business moving ahead until the camera I supposedly had to have to survive became readily available.

I wouldn’t put everything on hold and cry about “broken gear” until the latest “new tech” came floating down the river.

If I needed to survive and “pay my rent” I would choose from the perfectly good gear that had been sustaining me prior to the time the R5 was created and then resell it later.

Then again, maybe you’re just whining. Pretty common these days.

If I needed a computer for my job I’d buy what was available and get it done. I wouldn’t wait for the next generation of CPU to be designed and delivered.

If I needed a shovel, I’d buy the one that would do the job. I wouldn’t complain that <insert DIY shop here> didn’t have the one with the “red handle...”

Get a clue, “professional........”


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 15, 2020)

Absolutic said:


> Canon is playing with fire here. The longer they wait, the more of a chance there is Sony issues a firmware upgrade adding Animal eye af that works (that’s a major reason many Sony A7r4 etc owners are also buying r5) and all of the sudden a sizable portion of r5 preorders will magically get cancelled.




Most R5 pre-owners are swimming in glass and own other Canon bodies. The delay isn’t more than an inconvenience.

If they cancel their pre-orders I’ll be surprised and also send them a thank you note. I’ll get mine that much faster..


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Personally, I've found that most good pro-photographers have a pretty high level of craft, and what distinguishes one from another, and what is most important in determining financial success is....wait for it...PEOPLE SKILLS.



Yes, and they usually know what to do when their gear breaks, and that usually doesn’t include banking on a pre-order.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2020)

Absolutic said:


> Canon is playing with fire here. The longer they wait, the more of a chance there is Sony issues a firmware upgrade adding Animal eye af that works (that’s a major reason many Sony A7r4 etc owners are also buying r5) and all of the sudden a sizable portion of r5 preorders will magically get cancelled.


To suggest the only real difference between the A7r IV and the R5 is animal AF is farcical. Look at the responsiveness, the fps, the Sony RAW bit depth limitations, the buffer, the write to card lockup, the Sony is a great tool for some photographers, but it has severe functionality compromises to get that mp.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 15, 2020)

degos said:


> I think you're mistaken, Canon clearly said that they only omit features because that's what their customers expect at that price level...


How would (non-evaluative) metering locked to AF point in practice work for a camera with such an AF system? Wouldn't one want to place the AF point on a relatively high-contrast area, making spot metering unreliable?


----------



## Joules (Sep 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> To suggest the only real difference between the A7r IV and the R5 is animal AF is farcical. Look at the responsiveness, the fps, the Sony RAW bit depth limitations, the buffer, the write to card lockup, the Sony is a great tool for some photographers, but it has severe functionality compromises to get that mp.


Add the much better Canon IBIS, RF glass, video features (30p 4K for the Sony vs up to 120p 4K for the Canon, not to mention 8K) to that. Those won't get added to the Sony by firmware upgrades. But they may see further enhancements (The upcoming codec and compression options, for example) on the Canon side, as that is a very new body still.


----------



## LJ3Jim (Sep 15, 2020)

I ordered the R5 and the RF 100-500 from my local camera store on August 10th. I got the lens this past Saturday. They really didn't know when the next R5s were coming. They are expecting a new shipment of R5/R6 stuff around Sept 21, but they don't know what's in it.


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 16, 2020)

Sept. 16 ship dates now rolled over to Sept. 22. Including later orders as well. They expect a big shipment, blah blah blah. Who freaking knows at this point.


----------



## TominNJ (Sep 16, 2020)

Not Canon’s fault


----------



## skp (Sep 16, 2020)

So did anybody get shipments today?


----------



## Rinkrat (Sep 22, 2020)

I was bummed when I read this thread yesterday till I got this.


----------



## chreeeeees (Sep 22, 2020)

Rinkrat said:


> I was bummed when I read this thread yesterday till I got this.


Just curious, when did you place your order?


----------



## rightslot (Sep 26, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> Not Canon’s fault
> View attachment 192859


Hey! Regarding the R5 this photo is scary and disturbing at the same time. Man!! The mere thought that THOUSANDS of cameras could topple over and sink to the bottom of the ocean is unsettling when you really think of it. The same way a middle school kid feels after watching the horror clown movie "IT"


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2020)

Rinkrat said:


> I was bummed when I read this thread yesterday till I got this.



Sometimes this can mean that a customer is getting somebody else's return. If you see that there are still none in stock on the product page, if it seems like you are the one lucky customer getting this camera, take extra care inspecting and testing every aspect of the body during your 30-day return period.

Best of luck!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 5, 2020)

Finally got the the R5 from the second round of releases. I'm waiting for the EF converter and spare batteries. 
An off the wall observation- I would like to know how Canon gets those rubber coatings to fit perfectly on all those curves of the camera body and grip. Impressive!


----------



## rightslot (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm happy for you! Wow! Glad you got it. Now for a couple of photos? And a question: How does it feel in your had compared to the 5D---I swear, Canon didn't give much to the notion of mirror = smaller size.


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Finally got the the R5 from the second round of releases. I'm waiting for the EF converter and spare batteries.
> An off the wall observation- I would like to know how Canon gets those rubber coatings to fit perfectly on all those curves of the camera body and grip. Impressive!
> 
> View attachment 193116


Congrats! I'm more than a little jealous.
Really wish all those airshows you go to were open I can't wait to see what you get out that thing.
Will you stick with EF for now or are you tempted by the RF100-500?
Also interested in how you find battery life in that use case.
Anyway whatever you're subjects are in the meantime i hope you post some results and give us your thoughts


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 5, 2020)

rightslot said:


> I'm happy for you! Wow! Glad you got it. Now for a couple of photos? And a question: How does it feel in your had compared to the 5D---I swear, Canon didn't give much to the notion of mirror = smaller size.


It's close to my 5D IV but maybe a better feel for my large hands. Contours are different but very natural.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 5, 2020)

zim said:


> Congrats! I'm more than a little jealous.
> Really wish all those airshows you go to were open I can't wait to see what you get out that thing.
> Will you stick with EF for now or are you tempted by the RF100-500?
> Also interested in how you find battery life in that use case.
> Anyway whatever you're subjects are in the meantime i hope you post some results and give us your thoughts


I'm looking forward to trying it out at airshows! I'll carry the 5D IV body just in case things go sideways though. LOL 
I'll probably stick to my EF 100-400L V II and 300L f2.8 for a while since it has proven to be really good. I have several EF
lenses, so selling all of them and going with RF would be a big dollar loss. 
As far as battery life is concerned, I have a ton of batteries and use the battery grips for my 7D, 5D IV. and and 5DS but never had to change batteries.
IBIS and the LCD viewfinder add a Joker to the equation, so I'm getting another pair of Batteries for the R5. Running out of batteries or cards is the
ultime photographer fail! 
There probably come a time that I transition from DSLRs and slowly convert to RF lenses, but the R5 needs to prove itself over the course of time.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 5, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'm looking forward to trying it out at airshows! I'll carry the 5D IV body just in case things go sideways though. LOL
> I'll probably stick to my EF 100-400L V II and 300L f2.8 for a while since it has proven to be really good. I have several EF
> lenses, so selling all of them and going with RF would be a big dollar loss.
> As far as battery life is concerned, I have a ton of batteries and use the battery grips for my 7D, 5D IV. and and 5DS but never had to change batteries.
> ...


I am finding the R5 so good with the 100-400mm II and other EF lenses that I am holding fire on RF until the dust settles. And, as I have mentioned elsewhere, for the first time ever I am getting far more shots than a CIPA rating and more thanI do from my 5DIV per charge.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 5, 2020)

That's good to hear! Maybe I'll add the R6 as a second body and sell the 5D IV.


----------



## Thomas colbert (Oct 24, 2020)

I bought mine from a local camera shop and they are still waiting. Is there any idea when our next shipment might be happening?

I called Canon and they won’t tell me anything of course.


----------



## Charles_Oaker (Oct 29, 2020)

Texas media systems in Austin has R5 bodies and kits IN STOCK!!! I just bought mine from Terry at VMS and I’m super siked,


----------



## rightslot (Oct 29, 2020)

Charles_Oaker said:


> Texas media systems in Austin has R5 bodies and kits IN STOCK!!! I just bought mine from Terry at VMS and I’m super siked,


Mr Oaker!! 

I seen your post and I jumped on it. 

SURE hope it's for REAL. 

We'll see. But THANKS for the heads up.


----------

